# ST coilovers available from Fifteen52



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price around on ST coilovers. These are made in Germany by KW and offer a 5 year warranty.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the lowest price around, too low to advertise
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Feel free to post up some installed pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the lowest price around, too low to advertise
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are also a full KW dealer


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Made in Germany by KW and have a 5 year warranty.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

These are a great daily driver coilover.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price around
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Everything from ST springs, ST-X and ST-XTA coilovers and KW Height Adjustable Springs (HAS), V1, V2, V3 and more coilovers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price around
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Post up pics of your ST or KW setups


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Go low for not a lot of dough


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best price around
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the lowest price around
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We well be here all this weekend and next week during SEMA taking orders.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the lowest price around
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Made in Germany by KW and come with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the lowest prices around
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving and I will be here all weekend for orders.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the price too low to advertise.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

STs make a great present even from yourself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the price too low to advertise.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the price too low to advertise.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Post up some installed pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the price too low to advertise.
[email protected]

and please post up some installed pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are also a full KW dealer as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have the best prices on ST and KW.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the price too low to advertise.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the price too low to advertise.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

pm or email for the lowest price
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The ST coilovers are made in Germany by KW and come with 5 year warranty.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the lowest price
[email protected]


----------

